# Bowtech or Mathews?



## RabidPSUfan (Feb 25, 2007)

*I forgot to add*

are there any particuliar years (of bows) that I should look at or perhaps stay away from?

Thank you


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I don't think you can wrong with either...


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

There would be some difference in shooting the mathews vs. bowtech with fingers. The difference between the binary cam and the solo cam is mainly what I'm thinking of. Maybe you should try shooting each of them?


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

A friend of mine shot the Constitution for the last couple years. He won about everything there was to win last year in ASA proams and here in Texas. Granted he is a great finger shooter as well.

I shoot a Con3 and an older Rival Pro, have come to prefer the Con3(Max cam)

Either one will do ya proud, it will come down to what is more comfortable for you, which you would be more proficient tuning, matching arrows to etc.


----------



## RabidPSUfan (Feb 25, 2007)

*I wish*

I could shoot alot of them but my local shops do not have many used bows. I am looking mostly at the ones in the classified ads of this fine site
I am interested in a smooth draw and solid back wall. I had a Mathews Icon some years back but it was way to spongy and I could not hit with any consistency! I liked the bow but it did not like me back
I saw a nice "07 Commander in the 50lb range at the right draw length but am concerned about being able to adjust the let-off. I would like to stay as close to 65% as possible.


----------



## RabidPSUfan (Feb 25, 2007)

*How*

are the binary cams to shoot? Anyone care to chime in on their experiences with these???


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

C3, C4, or Apex. You cannot go wrong. Don't know about the bowtechs, never shot one


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

this year I switched back to Hoyt , 2 years prior I shot Constitutions , an 07 and an 08 , very very good bow , actually , and I know this doesnt make sense , but the bowtechs are more effecient and shoot better the closer to 80% you get - that is where they are designed to be shot , they have a brick for a backwall , so the letoff isnt a big deal as far as getting off the string -- as long as you have DL set correctly for you , the hard backwall will take care of the letoff issue , toss up between my Hoyt and my Bowtechs as far as shootability , not sure 1 is better than the other , havent been around any of the Mathews bows , lots of guys shoot them real well too , dont think you can make a poor choice between the bows you have listed 

on a side note , if a 50# bow would work for you , my 08 Testarosa/ Black cam Connie is going to be for sale , if that interests you PM me and I can give you the details ........ Good Luck choosing your new " toy " , Dan


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I have had shoulder (rotator) problems, so smoothness of the cam is an issue to me. Specifically, if I draw, and then try to let down and not shoot without losing control of the arrow, I find the smother cams easier to deal with. That becomes an factor if the bow is to be your hunting bow.


I found the C3 and the Drenalin LD cams much smoother to me than the Constitution. I really like the Constitution and shot it well, but the break over of the cam was much more harsh, at least to me. Since you mention the Onieta, and stick bows, I wonder if you might not prefer the Mathews bows for that reason. 

This may be irrelevant to your decision, but I thought I'd at least mention it.


----------



## Stephen B (Jul 13, 2006)

I too recently started shooting compounds after shooting stickbows for 12 years. I bought 2 compounds in the fall of 08 after hunting season. I still shoot stickbows regularly and still love them. I am mostly a hunter and an elk hunter in particular and without going into too many stories, I have found that there are big advantages that the compound affords in a hunting situation. ie: being able to draw ahead of time and a little more distance as far as the shot goes.

When I went into the pro-shops looking to buy a compound last fall, it was with some trepidation, since I love my stick bows and I knew all my stickbow shooting buddies would think I was going off the deep end by going back to the "darkside" (I use to shoot compounds with fingers years ago). I know it is crazy to give any thought to what your friends would say; especially at 50 years old, but I guess there is a place for all of us guys that still goes back to our days of being a middle schooler or HS' schooler on our sports teams. 

Anyways, I went in with the idea that I wanted a longer ATA and wanted to shoot fingers. Well, at the proshops around here almost everybody shoots with releases. The home Bowtech factory Proshop is right here close to me in Eugene, Oregon and we have a couple more real good ones close by. They (not the bowtech shop- although most of the guys in there shot with releases) thought as long as I was making the switch should go all the way and use a release, but that was not even a line I was going to cross. Just To appease one of the owners, I did for 15 minutes for the first time in my life -shot a release with a shorter bow with no thought in buying or ever using one--it was just to appease him since he was being so helpful. Talk about a weird experience- here I had a compound in my hand for the first time in twelve years and with a strap on my wrist with a trigger on it and "shooting" arrows. I have shot my recurves and longbows almost every other day for the last 12 years, so yes it was a weird experience.

Now to get to what may be or may not be some help to you: I had decided to go all the way and get 2 compounds since I will be using them for hunting and some hunts will be out of state and I always have been of the mind set that it is good to have a back-up. Especially since I can't work on the compound in the field quite like I can with the stickbows. So I bought a 08 Bowtech Constitution and a 08 Mathews Drenlin LD. I shot both for the last few months and did like both and both are very accurate. But I liked the Mathews Drenlin way better. 

First of all I got TONS of help from being on this site and reading and asking ?'s and for that I thank each one of you!!!- so you are at a very good place being here asking ?'s. Plus I had a local guy from here in Eugene that placed real high at IFAA nationals the last few years and he shoots a Bowtech constitution.; he was very helpful! I also got lots of input from a great guy, great hunter, superb bowshooter from Klamath falls, Oregon who shares a hunting camp in the Elk hunting camp that is below us in eastern oregon and is the World record holder and multi-time World champion in IFAA. And he shoots a Mathews conquest 3 or 4 in competition and hunts with an Apex 7.

So getting back to why I like the drenlin better. One as stated above-it has a MUCH smoother draw and let down compared to the BT connie and is alot lighter, which may not matter to you, but I like in a hunting bow. There is a difference in the ATA from 41.25 for the connie and 37 for the Drenlin LD; which did not make much difference at my 28.5 DL . The LD did have a little more finger pinch, but that has not been a big deal for me now that I shoot split finger and either drop the ring finger at full draw or as I have been doing more lately-just draw 2 fingers- with one over and one under and skip the action of dropping the ring finger step all together which I am liking a lot better-just one less thing to deal with. Also the brace ht. is different with the BT being 8" and the LD being 7", but I have not found that to be a factor. The release of the shot of the LD feels a lot different than the connie. I read here where Neil M. was describing the difference between the Bowtech connie and a Ross 37 (single cam similar in draw to the Mathews bows) and I thought he was accurate in describing the BT bow as feeling like a gun was going off and the Ross feeling like it was a bow being shot. Now he shoots a connie and likes it, that was just his analogy and I would tend to agree with my experience between shooting the BT and the Mathews. As far as accuracy, I was just as accurate with both, but liked picking up and shooting the Drenlin a LOT better- just lighter and more fun to me. I did find the Constitution to be very accurate, especially at 20 yards, but maybe this is just me but I found if I did have a bad shot at 35-40 yards with the connie the results were much worse than a bad shot with the LD and the same distance (ie: a bigger distance as far as miss from point of aim). I never quite figured that out since the connie was heavier and and longer, but maybe it was me dropping my bow arm once in a while and the miss distance was bigger??? Anyways my misses with the LD were not as great if I (hate to say) "messed" up compared to the connie. I have to say that did stick in my mind when thinking about using these bows in a hunting situation. Also I found I could get off a quicker shot with the LD if I was practicing a speed shooting sequence; and I don't know why that was either, but I also took that in to account when thinking about which bow was going to be my go to bow for hunting this coming season.

I liked the Mathews Drenlin so well in fact that I sold my Bowtech Constitution last month while they were still considered a "new" bow and just kept the Drenlin LD and will for now just use my recurve as a back up. But if I get another compound as a back up- it will be a Mathews.

Any ways, I don't know if any of the above was helpful. They are both great companies and bows and lots of people shoot both very well. Good luck to you in your decision and keep coming back to this fine site and great group of guys for advice.

My Best,

Stephen


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

I have shot a Constitution for the past two years and would agree with what the last poster has said about it. At present I am shooting a Ross 337 which would be very similar to a Drenalin LD. The jury is still out on this one, but I do know I already enjoy the draw and feel of the shot better than the Constitution. (Not to mention the balance of the bow is much nicer, unless you put a fairly heavy stab on the Constitution.) Like Neil said in another post the single cam Ross does not like to be shot from against the wall, whereas the Constitution shoots best this way. I would consider these both good "modern" finger bows, but requiring totally different tecniques.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

There is a Martin Scepter 4 on ebay right now. Best finger shooters bow on the market, IMHO.
:RockOn:
:wav:


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

RabidPSUfan said:


> I am looking into purchasing a used bow but am looking for opinions.
> Was considering from Mathews *either an Apex or a Conquest 3 or 4*.
> In the Bowtech line it is either the *Commander or a Constitution*.
> I have a 28" draw and would like to stay at 60 lbs or lower.
> ...


......I owned a Conquest 3, and a Conquest Apex....Both great bows, both smooth, and both were fast enough...The Conquest 3 was a little quicker, (I had Mini-Max cam and idler wheel on it)..The Apex was a very forgiving bow, but it is kinda heavy, and had a bit more "Twang" at the shot, along with a tad bit more vibration...Neither of which made a hoot to Me, as I'm more into Target shooting...Choosing between the two, I'd opt for the Conquest 3, and take that grip of of it, and wrap it with hackey or tennis racket tape...Buuuuuttt....Please do not rule out the Drenalin LD...That is one fine shooting bow, smooth as (if not smoother) to draw than the Conquest 3, or Apex...Quieter, and holds like it is 4-5" longer than it really is...Speed is very close to the Conquests, just a bit faster...I think that the Drenalin LD might just be the best "All-Round" bow that Mathews has ever made...I cannot comment on the BowTech Constitution, since I have never shot one...I do know that alot of Finger shooters love them, as well as release shooters, so that says something...Shoot as many Mathews bows as You can, and get what feels right for You....But , keep in mind that trying a bite out of the Apple(Hoyt) might ruin You for wanting a Mathews...L.O.L....Take Care.....Jim


----------



## RabidPSUfan (Feb 25, 2007)

*Thank you*

all for your input. I appreciate it greatly! I am going to try to get to a local Pro-shop soon that carries both Mathews and Bowtech.
One last thing, any comments on the Max Cam on the Mathews Conuquest bows???


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

marcusjb said:


> I have shot a Constitution for the past two years and would agree with what the last poster has said about it. At present I am shooting a Ross 337 which would be very similar to a Drenalin LD. The jury is still out on this one, but I do know I already enjoy the draw and feel of the shot better than the Constitution. (Not to mention the balance of the bow is much nicer, unless you put a fairly heavy stab on the Constitution.) Like Neil said in another post the single cam Ross does not like to be shot from against the wall, whereas the Constitution shoots best this way. I would consider these both good "modern" finger bows, but requiring totally different tecniques.


What he said


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

I have and shoot regularly a conqust 3 and a Drnaline LD I love both and shoot both. 2 weeks ago I thought I was going to shoot a big 3D with the LD so I practiced all week with it, on Friday before the shoot I went out to give myself final preperations. I shot the LD had it shooting great, then picked up my Con 3, I tell you that it felt like slidding on my favorite slippers and was nocking fletches off at 50 yards. So I shot the Conquest 3 at the shoot and shot my best ever. I have on the mini max cams, on the advise of the proshop when I bought the bow, but I am not sure if I had to do it again I would not go with the Max cams trying to get more speed. at the same draw and the same arrow I shoot 267fps with the conquest and 285 fps with the LD. I am going to go down and get my VAPORTRAIL string and cable on the conquest and see if that helps with some speed. If YOu have any more questions about either bow you can PM me for I sometimes forget to come back to threads


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Wirenut 583.....What is Your draw length, and what are the bow weight, and arrow weight specs of the Conquest 3, and the arrows that shoot 267 f.p.s. from it??..That seems kinda slow for a Conquest with Mini-Max cams....Jim


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I would not advise the Super Soft cams, if they are suggested to you, at least not without trying them first. I had them, and switched to the mini max cam, and like it much better. I read somewhere that if the SS cam was so good for fingers, the Pros would be using them, and none seem to be. Just another small piece of info.

I am primarily a hunter/archer. I own 2 LDs. I did have a C3, and an Ovation. For a combo hunting bow, the LD has been my preference hands down. It is not a clunky to me in the woods, and still offers a great shot. However, I do not shoot 50 yd groups; and I am a bare bow shooter primarily, so much of your decision probably turns on your needs/desires. 

Luck to ya. You will probably be pretty happy with any of the choices you are contemplating. And if you are like the rest of us, it certainly will not be your last bow anyway.ukey:


----------



## RabidPSUfan (Feb 25, 2007)

*There never*

is a last bow I know that for a fact!
I think I may be on the look out for either a Drenalin LD or a Conquest 3 with mini max cams. I am mostly a hunter with a little 3D thrown in for practice. Speed is not my thing, I find I am more accurate with a slower bow. It makes up for my less than perfect form
Hell, I shot my old Oneida in the low 220's for years and still killed a heck of a lot of whitetails with it. I tend not to shoot far anyways, 20-25 yards is about my max.
Thanks to all for your help, I appreciate it!

Scott


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

If you haven't looked at it, you might want to give the Moster Dragon a look as well. Since you once had an Onieda, they are similar. I have a Dragon on order but have never physically put my hands on one, but they appear to have a lot of promise for a fingers guy.

Here is a utube link to a guy shooting one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmwPeGWtkb0&feature=channel_page


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

mitchell said:


> If you haven't looked at it, you might want to give the Moster Dragon a look as well. Since you once had an Onieda, they are similar. I have a Dragon on order but have never physically put my hands on one, but they appear to have a lot of promise for a fingers guy.
> 
> Here is a utube link to a guy shooting one.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmwPeGWtkb0&feature=channel_page


....Mitchell...When You get that Dragon, please make sure to give "US" a full report!...Thanks!.....Jim


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*conquest speed*

Hey Harp, I ahoot 70# bow cranked all the way with a 29" draw. I shoot GT 7595s cut at 28 1/4 ' Never weighed them figured what the heck. My question, not to hijack the thread but why am I getting so much cable stretch with my Barracudas? and could this be why my speeds are down?


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

wirenut583 said:


> Hey Harp, I ahoot 70# bow cranked all the way with a 29" draw. I shoot GT 7595s cut at 28 1/4 ' Never weighed them figured what the heck. My question, not to hijack the thread but why am I getting so much cable stretch with my Barracudas? and could this be why my speeds are down?


....Wirenut, GT 75/95 arrows are pretty heavy...As for the Barracuda's, I figure than to be about the same as most other Factory strings...Sometimes they are good, sometimes not...On a single cam bow, and in particular a long A-T-A single cam, thats ALOT of string material to stretch/move on 'Ya....Personally, I'd get a top-shelf aftermarket string made of 452-X, and set it, and forget it...GT 75/95 arrows, eh?...WOW..them dudes are heavy...With that arrow weight, I reckon 267 f.p.s. dont sound too shabby!!....Take Care.....Jim


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

RabidPSUfan said:


> all for your input. I appreciate it greatly! I am going to try to get to a local Pro-shop soon that carries both Mathews and Bowtech.
> One last thing, any comments on the Max Cam on the Mathews Conquest bows???


1 inch adjustment. Very good speed! Easy to tune(keep in specs)(advantage with solocams.)! Solid wall. Get the 65% let off. I tried the 80% I couldn't feel the release. Not good for a fingershooter. I just got a robinhood with it a few weeks ago. One of the most winning tourney bows. I've killed a few Whitetails with mine. Took it out for Elk. Didn't get a shot. Not as super smooth draw as the mini-max(but, you loose 5-6# with mini-max & speed). There is always is a trade off.

PS C3 is DCed. C4 is the same bow with an integrated grip.


----------

